# First Knife Purchase Experience (MCUSTA Zanmai Type R 210mm Gyuto)



## Star

I want to share my experience purchasing my first Japanese knife - *MCUSTA Zanmai Type R 210mm Gyuto*. Because I am a newbie newbie when it comes to kitchen knives of any type take the post below with a pinch of salt. 

Prior to my purchase I did do some 'Google-ing' on the type of J knife, brand and etc. What consistently appeared in forums what the cult status of the Konosuke HD/HD2. I thought this was going to be the one but noted the difficulty to find one to purchase due to high global demand and low supply.

I ventured down to Japanese Knife store where the salesman gave me to try Gyuto knives listed below, a cutting board, and a carrot.

Konosuke GS 210mm
Konosuke HD2 240mm
MCUSTA Zanmai Type R 210mm Gyuto

What I found was a slightly smoother and buttery cut of the carrot by MCUSTA compared to either Konosuke's. The salesman suggested this was because of the powdered metal finish which made it 'less stick'y??. I also found for me the slightly heavier weight of the MCUSTA more favourable than the legendary lightness of the Konosuke's. Additionally I found the twisted handle super comfortable. Overall the MCUSTA felt like more of a natural extension of my hand over the Konosuke's which made the decision easy for me.

I have had the knife for a week now and I have cut vegetables with ease. No more tears from cutting an onion with a blunt knife - the MCUSTA slices through the onion like nothing. I didn't realise how much more a proper knife makes cutting and cooking enjoyable.

My takeaway and advice to fellow newbies is to try the knife where possible rather than purchase based on what you read on the internet. The Konosuke may be technically a superior knife for more experienced and knowledgeable knife users, but the MCUSTA works for me and I can't be more happier with it. 

A few further specs about the MCUST

Blade Length: 210mm
Overall Length: 363mm	
Weight: 180gm
Blade Thickness: 2mm	
HRC (hardness): 61	
Composition: R2 powder steel 
Edge: 50:50 V bevel

Note: I did lightly cut my finger first time at home whilst wiping the blade dry. Now I am more careful


----------



## TheCaptain

In the end it's all about what works best for your preferences. Beautiful handle and congrats on finding a knife you're happy with!


----------



## merlijny2k

Nice writeup!


----------

